# My Geophagus Tapajos from Greame and others.



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well i've only had these Geos for a couple weeks going on 3 maybe.
they were pretty plain looking when i first got them but are starting to colour up nice.
Here is a couple of group shots....


















and here is one already showing off his colours already....
remember these guys are still under 3 inches....

















also a couple of the Altifons i got from Kevin a while back...

















and of course my new ray from Charles at Canadian Aquatics
























the ray shares the tank with my Geos from Greame with no issues so far.
other than of course food competition.

thanks for looking.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.

How many geo did you get from the group buy?

I was going to get those 20 from Chilliwack but it's just too far.
It will take me 3 hours in total!!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> Very nice. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> How many geo did you get from the group buy?
> 
> ...


i ended up keeping 18 from the group buy.
10 Tapajos and 8 Altifrons.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

man, that ray is fat


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> man, that ray is fat


Fat and getting bigger just the way we like it...lol


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Adrian, very nice!!!


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

Love 'em. Nice to see people more and more interested in eartheaters.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those geos look great. Soon.....I should be getting some.


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Those geos look great. Soon.....I should be getting some.


For the big planted tank?
If your water is really soft and you don't mind some extra work, look into some Satanopercas


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Marius said:


> For the big planted tank?
> If your water is really soft and you don't mind some extra work, look into some Satanopercas


No, it's for my new square tank: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/100-gallon-square-tank-4338/

Lower light, lightly planted, with plecos as primary inhabitants. I'm still debating whether to go with discus or geos for the primary viewing fish.


----------



## Marius (Sep 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> No, it's for my new square tank: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/100-gallon-square-tank-4338/
> 
> Lower light, lightly planted, with plecos as primary inhabitants. I'm still debating whether to go with discus or geos for the primary viewing fish.


I'd go with a combo of 6 Blue Acaras and a pair or two of Discus/Angels for the main viewing fish. The other geos get to a decent size are way too busy compared to Discus and Angels.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input Marius. Busy is not good. Might have to scrap the geo idea altogether. I don't like angels, so it'll likely be Discus then. Not sure if I want Blue Acaras or not. I'm trying to get away from big mouthed cichlids. That's part of why I wasn't sure I wanted geos either, as I would like some tetras in there (bigger ones like emperors and rummynose and black neons). I have time to think about it as I don't plan on having anything but plecos and tetras in the beginning. Once I get everyone settled and if I decide on something that is incompatible with the tetras, I'll just get rid of the tetras.

Oh yeah, I forgot to add that I might go with Apistos too, so everything else may be out. Anyway, I won't clutter up Adrian's thread with any more comment on my tank.

Adrian, your pics sure has got me thinking about the geos though.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good Adrian, very neat looking fish.

Gary, you know you want discus. Do it.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice red heads....I'm still waiting for mine to color up. Still smallish....well under 3". They are already picking their territories and eefending them! This is my 3rd time trying them so hopefully these guys will get to adult size!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great Adrian!!
How many times a day are you feeding the ray???
What about water changes??
Cheers!!!


----------



## simonfish (May 29, 2010)

Marius said:


> Love 'em. Nice to see people more and more interested in eartheaters.


Yeh, more eartheaters lovers!!! I love eartheaters!!! Geos from Graeme are nice and healthy. 
Adrian, what kind of filter system that you are using?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


> Looks great Adrian!!
> How many times a day are you feeding the ray???
> What about water changes??
> Cheers!!!


Feeding the ray once a day after feeding the Geos with colour bits to maximize rays intake.
at this point i'm changeing the water 40% every third day.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

simonfish said:


> Yeh, more eartheaters lovers!!! I love eartheaters!!! Geos from Graeme are nice and healthy.
> Adrian, what kind of filter system that you are using?


i am using an FX5 on a 110g tall tank 48"x18"x30" tall.


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

looking good


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Graeme said:


> looking good


yes they are.
thank you you very much.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

HITH usually is water quality issue.


----------

